# Traeger Texas and questions about a London Broil



## dlr1 (Jul 16, 2013)

We jus tpicked up a Traeger Texas a couple of weeks ago and my wife would like me to do a London broil on it. I'm not to familiar and still learning this cooker so any tips tricks comments and most important time and temps for the Broil would be nice. Thanks


----------



## chef willie (Jul 16, 2013)

Be careful....London Broil was originally a method of cooking beef...then evolved into a 'cut' of meat. Hopefully, your family likes their meat on the rare end of medium-rare because a London broil can go tough on you in a heartbeat. I grill them fast & furious. They are great for jerky making....Willie

From my archives: Marinate for 2 to 3 hours per inch and grill to no more than medium. On the thick roasts you will want to grill it directly for about 2 minutes per side then grill indirectly for about 30 minutes. The internal temperature should not pass 130 degrees F. Allow thinner cuts to rest for about 5 minutes and whole roasts to rest for 10 minutes. Resting allows the meat to relax and the juices to flow. Carve the London Broil cross grain and serve. It's a great way to get a really good meal out of a less expensive cut of meat./gc


----------

